
Sustainable UX design: saving the environment with smarter websites - roxyabercrombie
https://www.parkersoftware.com/blog/sustainable-ux-design-saving-the-environment-with-smarter-websites/
======
argimenes
Good on you. Making the world a better place through constructing elegant
hierarchies for maximum code reuse and extensibility.

~~~
noir_lord
Silicon valley (TV show not place)?.

~~~
argimenes
;-)

